# Northern michigan beaver advice, please!



## Rondo (Nov 21, 2011)

Ran into a massive beaver probelem, started a few years ago when they damned up the stream, now has turned into multiple dams and about 40 acres covered in 1-3 feet of water, hundreds of trees knawed down by them, have trapped ***** in the past but brand new to beaver, any advice or any people in the presque isle general area willing to teach me a few things would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Plenty of Youtube videos. Some better than others


----------



## Rondo (Nov 21, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> Plenty of Youtube videos. Some better than others


Have been watching a lot of them, havent seen many at all though that deal with the amount of water that i have, see alot of bank sets and such and i dont really have that with how much water is there now.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

The beaver will be storing up food for winter in a deeper area called a feed bed. It will be near a lodge or bank den. Find where they are getting the fresh food from. Buy a dozen 330s, some castor and put the sets out 20-50 yards between sets, use castor and poplar. Watch videos on skinning and boarding.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

I believe there is a set where u suspend a 330 under a floating log maybe 4 inches in diameter or so. Directly centered above the 330 on the floating log you put some castor. The beaver will swim up smell from one side then dive under and smell from the other side. In theory it will go through the trap while going to the other side. This could be used in any depth of water. I would think it would work if u took a six foot log or so and wired each end to a tree. 
But the lodges or bank dens would be much easier to set. Or any areas around the dams that show activity you should be able to apply the land sets on the waters edge your seeing in the videos.


----------



## Rondo (Nov 21, 2011)

FREEPOP said:


> The beaver will be storing up food for winter in a deeper area called a feed bed. It will be near a lodge or bank den. Find where they are getting the fresh food from. Buy a dozen 330s, some castor and put the sets out 20-50 yards between sets, use castor and poplar. Watch videos on skinning and boarding.


thank you! will the feed bed essentially look like a small dam? if so i beleive i came acrossed it yesterday


----------



## Rondo (Nov 21, 2011)

nick 74 said:


> I believe there is a set where u suspend a 330 under a floating log maybe 4 inches in diameter or so. Directly centered above the 330 on the floating log you put some castor. The beaver will swim up smell from one side then dive under and smell from the other side. In theory it will go through the trap while going to the other side. This could be used in any depth of water. I would think it would work if u took a six foot log or so and wired each end to a tree.
> But the lodges or bank dens would be much easier to set. Or any areas around the dams that show activity you should be able to apply the land sets on the waters edge your seeing in the videos.


thank you! i appreciate the help!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Rondo said:


> thank you! will the feed bed essentially look like a small dam? if so i beleive i came acrossed it yesterday


No, a bunch of branches in the water. The smaller are more palatable.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

nick 74 said:


> I believe there is a set where u suspend a 330 under a floating log maybe 4 inches in diameter or so. Directly centered above the 330 on the floating log you put some castor. The beaver will swim up smell from one side then dive under and smell from the other side. In theory it will go through the trap while going to the other side. This could be used in any depth of water. I would think it would work if u took a six foot log or so and wired each end to a tree.
> But the lodges or bank dens would be much easier to set. Or any areas around the dams that show activity you should be able to apply the land sets on the waters edge your seeing in the videos.


Fancy sets and setting the bank dens will educate beaver fast. Educated beaver can be very difficult to catch. Like I said, set a bunch of traps all at once, hoping to catch the big male and female, then you will have less trouble.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> Fancy sets and setting the bank dens will educate beaver fast. Educated beaver can be very difficult to catch. Like I said, set a bunch of traps all at once, hoping to catch the big male and female, then you will have less trouble.


 He basically asked for some open water type sets so that’s what I offered. If he’s gonna go out and spend $200 on a dozen 330s what would one fancy set hurt?


----------



## Chessieman (Dec 8, 2009)

Were do you buy your Castor at? I need to get rid of mine (unsuccessful so far) as soon as the deer season ends so there will probably be ice.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

nick 74 said:


> He basically asked for some open water type sets so that’s what I offered. If he’s gonna go out and spend $200 on a dozen 330s what would one fancy set hurt?


It's the time involved as well as visibility to other beavers. If you want to put a hurt on them, divide and conquer. It is critical that you get mom and dad first. If you don't, you'll have educated beaver and they can be very very tough to catch. If there have been beaver there for several years, there could be more than one mating pair. 

I buy the majority of my stuff from FnT Post. Competitively priced and usually I have it the next day.


----------



## nick 74 (Dec 4, 2008)

FREEPOP said:


> It's the time involved as well as visibility to other beavers. If you want to put a hurt on them, divide and conquer. It is critical that you get mom and dad first. If you don't, you'll have educated beaver and they can be very very tough to catch. If there have been beaver there for several years, there could be more than one mating pair.
> 
> I buy the majority of my stuff from FnT Post. Competitively priced and usually I have it the next day.


Fnt has been much slower lately but when I talked to them they were extremely busy. What would you recommend to catch adults 1st? Do mom and dad typically do the work storing the feed beds therefore have a better chance catching the adults 1st? Last question as the catches begin to decline in other sets would you then set den entrances last? Thanks.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

To catch the adults first, divide and conquer. Set a bunch of traps spaced out, some with poplar, some with castor. Mom and dad guard the territory, they also gather food for the young of the year.
I've set dens entrance and have had luck but it isn't necessary. It can also be a pain because of terrain, water depth, etc.
Footholds when you end up with a sneaky one.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

To clarify, I'm talking about catch all the beaver. Catching a handful is no problem, most anyone can do it. Catching them all is the only way to end the problems. Then you'll have new ones move in. Happens on my property every year.


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Talk to the DNR about a permit to remove the dam. Then take it out after it freezes up this winter.


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

Pulling dams in the summer is a better option. If pulled in the winter all of the frogs, turtles etc that are hibernating will freeze. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

That's true but pulling them in the summer is an every day job.


----------



## Urriah (Jul 26, 2013)

Freepop has good advice (and usually does). Carpet bomb the area if you're trying to eradicate them. Resist the urge to set right at the lodge or highly conspicuous spots where you'll educate the survivors.
Especially if you're getting out before ice, you can set heavy and at least try to cut down the numbers. Ice, and the bubble trails and openings that will show up from beaver under ice, can help you pinpoint the survivors if you don't get them in round one. I like to hit an area three times a season; just before ice-up, mid-winter, then in spring thaw when new beaver might be moving into the mostly vacated area.
If you're new to beaver trapping, it's probably going to be a while to knock them down to what you consider manageable levels if they're as rampant as you say. Good luck!


----------



## Masondrew (Jul 20, 2018)

On you tube I enjoy watching and learning from 330 MaNiaC. Has many beaver trapping videos.


----------



## on a call (Jan 16, 2010)

Chessieman said:


> Were do you buy your Castor at? I need to get rid of mine (unsuccessful so far) as soon as the deer season ends so there will probably be ice.


I’ve IMO is one of the best times


----------



## shell waster (Nov 5, 2004)

drowning sets cause no ice up yet. I would then go back hard at ice out with drowning sets and 330s


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Best place esp in your area for traps supplies etc is FNTPOST.COM SW of Alpena, way out in the sticks.

Could go there and pick up your order or UPS will have it to you most likely the next day after ordering, second for sure.

You dont need a doz 330s but do get some (couple to start) of the tall(long)330 supports for the deeper runs. Dont have to push a bunch of support sticks in w/ them. Belisle brand traps cost more but are best.

You can catch many beaver w/ blind sets, ie no lure/castor.


----------



## SJC (Sep 3, 2002)

It's best to start out setting as far away from the house or den as you can find fresh sign. This way you can catch the adults first. As these sets quit producing, move closer to home until you finally set by the house to kill the kids. Adult beaver are easier to catch away from the house. They know every detail close to home and will often notice anything out of place and get spooky. 
I set a nuisance spot the other day. I set nine traps no closer than 75 yards from the den and feed pile. I caught 6 adults the next day. Today I had one. I will now let them soak for a while and move up close and get the kids.
View media item 124107I was surprised that there was this many large beaver in this colony. If I had started right at the house, I would have problems getting them all.


----------

